# Upgrade Playstation 2 graphics card? MOD time !



## Greg J.

There are an incredible amount of MOD chips out there.  You can play XBox games on PS2, etc. etc.  Now, is it possible to install a mod chip to access Linux on the PS2, delete the video card drivers, remove the old graphics card, put a new one in, (maybe some cutting and soldering), and install new Linux drivers for the card?  (Maybe an operating system reinstall to install new drivers with it?)  Or am I gettin' it too complicated?  

Will the new assigned (bigger memory and better) graphics card render games better?  Or will the DVD games NOT recognize it and fail?

(Google only offers mod chips.  I haven't found any site dealing with the PS2 graphics card).


----------



## alex_s249

where do you find theses mods to play xbox games on PS2? i want to buy soemtthing like this can you send me links please thanks


----------



## Pyotr

Dude, I wanna know more about chipping that machine AT ALL. 
(I'm studying electrics.. Maybe I should try some on my PS2.. )


----------



## Greg J.

*Try these sites !!!!*

Try this guys:

http://www.modchip.com/

Enjoy, as this will tell you a lot


----------



## kof2000

lol xbox on ps2 lol you can install linux on the xbox, also now you dont need to have a modchip for the ps2 to runn  games original or copy from the hardrive. but still modchip is the way to go.


----------



## Greg J.

*Yeah*

And perhaps with the Aladdin XBox Chip, you could put Linux on the XBox, and XBox Live should work (with Linux, wheee !!!!)   
You can also do your BIOS things and stuff for any version of BIOS or combinations (maybe pick up one o' dem' flash ROM deals with 2MB or so.)


----------

